# Ego rotary scissors???



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I was watching a LawnPorn video that Matt just posted and it appears there is an Ego branded rotary scissors.

https://youtu.be/GvyfPuHFiRo

Does anyone know anything more about this?

After seeing the new Ego power snow shovel I'm seriously considering switching to the Ego platform.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that too this morning when I was watching the video. It looks like it was just released and looks very similar to the Stihl one.


----------



## Betucker3 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like they are up on the Australia/New Zealand EGO website. I wonder when they will come to the US.

https://egopowerplus.com.au/power-multi-tool-rotocut-attachment/


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Betucker3 said:


> Looks like they are up on the Australia/New Zealand EGO website. I wonder when they will come to the US.
> 
> https://egopowerplus.com.au/power-multi-tool-rotocut-attachment/


If it's lighter than the seaogo rotary head, I'd be interested in it. Which version gives a better cut?


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

excited to see this come to the US.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Johnl445 said:


> Betucker3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they are up on the Australia/New Zealand EGO website. I wonder when they will come to the US.
> ...


If you think it's on the heavy side, have you tried The Darwin's Grip? Once I put one on mine it made it so much more enjoyable to use. It really balances the whole machine out.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> > Betucker3 said:
> ...


----------

